# peel bond



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Has any one ever used peel bond on drywall to smooth out imperfections. The reason I ask is in a room I am painting the room previously had wallpaper on it, the wall paper was removed, and has been painted over. The wall is fairly smooth but the paste is leaving a slight aligatored look that I was wanting to get rid of without putting a skim coat of mud on the whole room. My plan is to pole sand and then use peel bond or another high build primer and sand. Than two top coats sanding between coats. I was just wondering if any one had experience with this product on interior walls and what their thoughts were.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

jacob33 said:


> Has any one ever used peel bond on drywall to smooth out imperfections. The reason I ask is in a room I am painting the room previously had wallpaper on it, the wall paper was removed, and has been painted over. The wall is fairly smooth but the paste is leaving a slight aligatored look that I was wanting to get rid of without putting a skim coat of mud on the whole room. My plan is to pole sand and then use peel bond or another high build primer and sand. Than two top coats sanding between coats. I was just wondering if any one had experience with this product on interior walls and what their thoughts were.


I havent but send a pm to Primer Guy. He is a Peel Bond rep.

I mean a X-I-M rep.(edit)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't say I have never thought about using it for something like that, but realistically I think it would add really heavy texture on the walls because of how thick it is. I have also wondered if you spray it on thick enough on new construction interior trim, could you skip caulking:jester:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I sent Primer Guy a message. Thanks for that info. I have never used the stuff but was just wondering I bought some to try it out. Does it level well. From reading about it on their website I think if I open the can It should just jump on the wall and level and be smooth. I don't even think I will have to brush and roll.  They make it sound amazing but I will have to see.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Hot water and wash the walls use a 12inch broad knife to get left over off then skim would be minimal?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have used it a million times for exteriors and I love it.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Msargent said:


> Hot water and wash the walls use a 12inch broad knife to get left over off then skim would be minimal?


There is paint currently on the wall so I do not think I can wash the paste off. I could skim coat but it is a large area so If I could do it without that would be better plus It is a commercial building and they need to room to use so the faster the better. I was thinking If I use the primer to smooth out the wall that would be amazing.

Basically the problem is whoever invented wall paper should never have done that I hate the stuff it causes so many problem :whistling2: Sorry Bill


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well I think I'm going to give it a try tonight. I have to paint in the evening when they are not working. I hope it works...... It should. It can not be any worse than it is and any extra painted/sanded coats add to it should help level it out.... I will hope it looks good. Like I say the wall is fairly smooth to the touch it just bounces light off differently and you can see little marks where the paste was not all sanded off. At least I will get excercise with the pole sander.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't think I would use it on that, it you ever needed to sand it, that would be a mess.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> I don't think I would use it on that, it you ever needed to sand it, that would be a mess.


Is it difficult to sand peel bond?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it would be very rubbery to sand.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Like I say I have never used it but I'm getting second thoughts I will try a small corner and see what I think. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Outback Painting (Nov 21, 2009)

why don't you try one of the high build coatings that Sherwin Williams has, they have a product that is meant to do exactly what your looking for. As far as peel bond goes, its great stuff but like some of the other guys said, I think it maybe hard to sand.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

If you are going to recoat anyway and sand prior then I think sanding wouldn't be a major concern. my problem would be brushing and rolling this will not leave a fine finish. It does level well but not enough for an interior wall - unless you are spraying that is. I love it when sprayed.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I had some flaking paint on an interior masonry basement wall I couldn't get to lay down. The peel bond worked great. Took texture well. 

Doesn't take that long to skim coat imo. The peel bond isn't going to build to smooth, it will build with dips and valleys. Especially only one coat of it. 

If I find myself hoping it's going to work instead of knowing it's going to work I know it's not going to work.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

post back on it and let us know how that works i have a basement with lots of air holes on foundation walls to paint would really like to know how that worked out i was thinking of doin that too


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

tntpainting said:


> post back on it and let us know how that works i have a basement with lots of air holes on foundation walls to paint would really like to know how that worked out i was thinking of doin that too


I put peel bond on and sanded it lightly, than I put regular Sherwin William wall primer on sanded and two coats of paint sanding between coats and it worked well. I guess the fact that it had 4 coats would help level it out but it seemed to work well. It was quicker than skim coating the whole room. 

As for your foundation it would probably work with a couple coats but it is expensive stuff. You might be better off to use block filler that stuff is think and a lot cheaper.


----------



## rangerdriver (May 7, 2009)

I would not use it for that. I beleive you will have a big mess on your hands. I have uesd Peel Bond and it is very think and goes on like pudding!


----------

